# Happy New Year Everyone



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

What better way to celebrate the start of a new year than by sharing a quick flight over some of Portugal's amazing scenery. North, Central, South its all beautiful and why we choose to be here. (OK the film is from last year but, hey !)


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

A very Happy New Year to you and all on this Forum.

Krystyna and Fred


----------

